# Whats the trick -2012 versa rear drum removal?



## samvigil3 (Jun 28, 2016)

How does the 2012 versa rear drum come off? there is now screws on the face of it like some forums suggest for other models. I beat the hell out of them with a rubber mallet. the parking brake is off. in the back there is a little rubber thing i removed and looked in it and it just exposes the back inside with nothing to remove the drum. there is another silver little flat screw looking thing when tugged at with a screw driver is like on a spring that pulls out. I dont want to pull it all the way as it might do something i cant reattach or something. Or is that the trick to removing the drum? I just want to check the pads to see if i need to change them yet. Help

sam


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

There is a star wheel inside, looking in through the rubber access plug (on the back). Rotate the star wheel (gear teeth) with a brake spoon or a long flat-head screwdriver to loosen the tension on the shoes.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Remove the dust cap and the large nut under it; it'll probably be around 30MM. Once you remove the nut, you can slide off the drum. Here's a picture for reference:

2012 Nissan Versa Sedan Rear Axle - NissanPartsDeal.com


----------

